# Florida Fire Prevention Code question



## Codegeek (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a retail store with an employee breakroom that exceeds 750 square feet.  The way I read the FFPC, there is a separation required between the mercantile and the assembly occupancy, even if the assembly occupancy meets the building code definition of an accessory use by being less than ten percent of the area of the retail space.  That, or the entire building is non-separated by designing for the most restrictive use which would be the assembly.

Is this correct?  I’m looking at Section 6.1.14.

Thanks.


----------



## cda (Jan 30, 2012)

It would be nice if there was a one world code, someone ought to try that


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 30, 2012)

If the area is >50 for occupant load and doesn't have fixed tables and chairs then it appears FFPC Table 6.1.14.4.1 (b) calls for 2 hours unless your area meets [6.1.14.1.3] and you are sprinkled you can make it smoke resistant it looks like.


----------



## Codegeek (Jan 31, 2012)

FM - I don't think we can qualify for the provisions of 6.1.14.1.3, as the mercantile is the predominant use, not the incidental, at least the way I read that section.  Table 6.1.14.4.1 (b) says the rating can be reduced to one hour when sprinklered throughout.  Where do you see the requirement to make it smoke resistant?


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 31, 2012)

In the section 6.1.14.1.3 if I recall correctly it said something to the effect ......... if sprinkled the separation could be smoke resistant...it was above the table.  Had it open last night and can't access it here where I'm at now.


----------



## Codegeek (Jan 31, 2012)

FM, I'm not finding it nor do I see it in the text of 6.1.14.4 for the separated occupancies.  When you get a chance, if you could point me in the right direction I would appreciate it.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 31, 2012)

CodeG,



Sorry I was looking at the 2006 edition last night.  



Now in the 2010 Edition I’m looking at [6.1.14.1.3.1] Page 101-43 where it says





> Incidental use areas shall be separated as required by Table 302.1.1 of the Florida Building Code where Table 302.1.1 permits an automatic fire-extinguishing system without a fire barrier, the incidental use area shall be separated by construction capable of resisting the passage of smoke.


 

I couldn’t locate T-302.1.1 in the building code link to ICC’s Florida 2010 building code but if you have a 2 hr. requirement and get a reduction to 1 hr. with sprinklers in T-6.1.14.4.1. (b) Page 101-45.  I would think you possibly have some flexibility if that 

T-302.1.1 in the building code will allow you to make the separation smoke tight with sprinklers (i.e. fire-extinguishing system)



Surprised that someone actually from Florida (besides a defector) has not jumped in?



Hope that helps!


----------



## Codegeek (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm not sure the employee break room would qualify as an incidental use though, which brings me back to my original question.  It sounds as though the one-hour separation would not be required by the Florida Building Code due to being classified as an accessory use, but the Florida Fire Prevention Code would require it.

I couldn't locate Table 302.1.1 in the Florida Building Code either.  I'm presuming they mean Table 508.2.5 for incidental accessory uses as it used to be in Chapter 3 back in the 2003 IBC.


----------



## codeworks (Feb 3, 2012)

the us gov't has been trying for a one world code for many years. it's not working well


----------

